# Intercomunicador Inalambrico



## walpolo (May 6, 2009)

Holas, soy motero y me gustaria contruir un par de intercomunicadores inalambricos para poder hablar con la moto de al lado.
Se me habia ocurrido comprar un microfono de este estilo:  Microfono basura (super berreta)
Y con un amplificador echo con un tda 2002 o similar.
La cosa es q tengo un par de preguntas...
1. ¿Creen que puede funcionar la idea?
2. ¿Podre separar la parte del "microfono" del emisor para poder meterlo dentro del casco?
3. ¿Se les ocurre una idea mejor para un intercomunicado inalambrico (estaria bueno uno q pueda enlazar a mas de 2 motos)?


----------



## Cacho (May 6, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección, a la que pertenece.

Yo buscaría un transmisor/receptor de FM de poco alcance y que funcione con un electret (porque son chiquitos).
Con eso tenés un área en la que TODAS las motos que tengan el sistema van a estar intercomunicadas. 
Y pasá por Audio/Gran Señal para buscar un amplificador que se adapte a tus necesidades.
Inclusive los receptores podrán ser radios de bolsillo con auriculares, con lo que tendrás solucionadas las dos últimas partes.
Eso sí, cualquier auto que les pase cerca y tenga la radio sintonizada en la mismafrecuencia los escucha también.

Saludos


----------



## walpolo (May 7, 2009)

Gracias por mover el tema, dudaba donde ponerlo.
Si lo pense el tema de usar emisores de radio, y estube viendo en mercadolibre el problema es q el alcance de estos segun vi es de 1 a 5 mts :S.
Conoces alguno que tenga mas alcance?


----------



## Cacho (May 7, 2009)

De nada Walpolo y en respuesta a tu pregunta, buscá por esta sección los transmisores de radio que hay.
En los temas suele haber comentarios sobre el alcances. Cuando encuentres uno que te sirva, simplemente seguí por ese hilo.

Saludos


----------



## tiotal (May 8, 2009)

Bueno, a mi me parece que con el tda2002 vas a tener un gran consumo. un tda 7050 o un lm386 te va a ir bien. No obstante yo el recentor compraría uno barato de esos con auriculares. el transmisor con 2o tres transistores puede salir una cosa aceptable. Un truco es irse a final de banda(108 Mhz) donde la probabilidad de que te escuchen los coches es minima. Siendo un poco manitas es sencillo. Si ya quereis rizar el rizo, el transmisor se puede integrar en el casco y ponerle un vox que conmute a modo emision . Al receptor un squelch para no estar oyendo "la fritura" cuando no se modula. A jugar buena suerte


----------



## diego_z (May 8, 2009)

a mi tambien me interesa ya que soy del ramo de las dos ruedas , que les parece un Walkitoki de los baratos , sacarle los intestinos y ponerlos en sendos gabinetitos , digo el unico drama es que tiene el boton de emision recepcion que seria incomodo estar apretandolo , como sera que se puede eliminar el problema?


----------



## tiotal (May 9, 2009)

En ese caso caso casi todos los walkys tienen para micro exterior con PTT se sustituye el contactode PTT por un minirelé accionado por un pequeño circuito amplificador de micro.


----------

